# Lonely singleton???



## sueclair (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi

We had 2 does for 3 months since birth but sadly 1 passed away  a week ago and since then the other doe seems very quiet. Would she be pining for her sister? Also, I know they are best kept in pairs but I am guessing it would be hard to introduce a new mouse to her? Any advice gratefully received as she is only 4 months old.

Thank you!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm to start with if her "sister" died at 4 months i'd be looking into why some illness's can be past down in familys. Doe's normally get on well with other mice you shouldnt have any problems introducing her to another friend  4 months isnt old that old really she has just come into her breeding stage.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with not giving her a friend just yet. Keep an eye on her, and pay her extra attention so she doesn't get too lonely


----------

